# Nikon D7100 battery dead?



## emiliovillegas (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, I bought my D7100 one month ago. Haven't been shooting much because I'm studying for my finals but now I found some free time and went out shooting. I took my fully charged Nikon Battery, took a couple of shots and it suddenly died. It said that the battery was empty... The day wasn't even cold! I started to look for solutions and came across the one where you have to clean the contacts. Did that and right after doing that, it died again. Can anyone help me with this? I already contacted the seller but he hasn't replied yet. Are there any other solutions? Thanks!


----------



## SCraig (Feb 1, 2014)

Bad battery, bad charger, or possibly issues with the camera.  The D7100 uses the same battery and charger as the D7000 so if you know someone with either I'd borrow their battery and/or charger and see if that solves the problem.


----------



## KmH (Feb 1, 2014)

The battery has some electronics in it that report battery info to the camera.
It is possible the battery is defective.

If you bought the camera new use the warranty to have the camera/battery/charger checked out.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 1, 2014)

On my d7000 to check the battery life, go to  (your d7100 may be slightly different)
Menu
Setup Menu
Battery Info

This will tell you how much life is left in it

When I bought my d600  the battery info showed 4 (close to it's end of life)
Initially I did not give it a full charge, so it looked like it wasn't lasting very long
I then gave it a full over night charge
and it reset itself to "0" usage and has been no problem since.

Also I believe d600, d610, d800 use the same battery as the d7100/d7000


----------



## emiliovillegas (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys. I contacted Nikon and will wait for their reply, I will also charge the battery over night and try again. The issue appeared again today as I was about to shoot...


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 2, 2014)

The battery has died on you twice after fully charging. So I think charging it over night is a waste of time. I would just go buy a new battery instead. If the problem persist, the issue is in the body and it needs to be sent back to Nikon. 

FYI: Watson (EN-EL15) makes a good replacement battery for the D7100/D800 (they use the same battery).


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Feb 2, 2014)

li-ion battery have a protection circuit that cuts the power when the battery voltage drops below a certain level, the battery will show zero volts, a good battery charger can re-set the battery cut-out and start the battery charging again, are you using the original battery charger.

John.


----------

